# Stumped Ford 8N



## steelrain0861 (12 d ago)

Recently converted a 6V Ford 8N to 12v. Everything was running fine and had no issues. Did all of the standard fluids while I was at it along with new spark plugs/battery. It s been in the garage for a week, went out to start it and could not get it to turn over, as soon as it would start to fire it would die and the starter would whine. I pulled the plugs and checked the battery, both seemed ok. My limited research is telling me it s the bendix on the starter. I pulled that today and it looks in good shape physically. Any thoughts? 

Thank you, 

Lonnie


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If the starter is spinning and the engine is not turning over, one of two things, the bendix is not engaging the ring gear, or most likely, the sprag clutch is slipping, that is the shiny part on the end of the shaft, if you hold the starter gear and grab the shiny clutch and try and twist, this should only turn one way on the shaft, if you can turn either way, then the clutch has failed, to do this will require some effort in the hands department.


----------



## steelrain0861 (12 d ago)

FredM said:


> If the starter is spinning and the engine is not turning over, one of two things, the bendix is not engaging the ring gear, or most likely, the sprag clutch is slipping, that is the shiny part on the end of the shaft, if you hold the starter gear and grab the shiny clutch and try and twist, this should only turn one way on the shaft, if you can turn either way, then the clutch has failed, to do this will require some effort in the hands department.


Yes it turns both ways. When I turn clockwise it drives the “teeth” segment towards the starter. When I spin counter clockwise it clicks and doesn’t catch anything. Order a new bendix?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You need to hold the gear tight so it doesn't move and then twist the clutch housing on the end both ways, as I mentioned, it takes some effort to turn the clutch, and if the sprags have failed in the clutch then you will be able to turn the clutch both ways.


----------

